# Lingering issues from 2 day prep?



## bap2 (Jul 7, 2006)

I just had my third colonoscopy in 10 years yesterday, however they've moved onto a different type of prep. They still use the PEG solution, but 2 liters the night before and then 2 liters day of (starting 4 hours before your procedure). Again, my prep was excellent, but this is the only time I have had lingering watery/mucousy/bile filled diarrhea after the scope. Usually I go right back to something somewhat solid, but today have been passing gas with the above diarrhea a few times. This was also the latest I've ever had an appointment (4pm) so the prep drinking stopped yesterday at 1pm.

Has anyone done this two day prep and had lingering effects? Has anyone still had the PEG-poops after the scope was done?

Also, once again they have not found anything of note other than hemorrhoids, so they suggested I get a MREnterography of the small intesting. Has anyone had this done? Has anyone ever had a great looking colon and then they found something in the small intestine?

Thanks.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi I did the regular prep and still had days of D afterwards one time. It just irritated an already very irritated bowel. It might take a day or two for things to calm a bit. I haven't had the MRE of the small intestine. But I'm sure there are people who have small intestine issues and have IBS. But sometimes I am also sure there are some folks who have just a small intestine problem w/o IBS too. And sometimes a colon can "look" great and one can still have IBS. Depends.. No harm in getting the small intestine checked out though.


----------

